# Both Xorg and Xorg-server port installs break when dri is being built



## sossego (Mar 1, 2012)

Machine: iMac G4 CPU: PowerPC 7455 Kernel: 10.0-CURRENT Video card: GeForce MMX embedded
This occurs with AIGLX both enabled and disabled for Xorg-server.
Drm is currently a module for i386 and AMD64, if anyone needs to know.
I've added:

```
CONFIGURE_ARGS=   --with-driver=xlib \
                        --with-driver=osmesa \
                        --with-x   \
                        --without-drm
USE_GMAKE=              yes
```
to /usr/ports/graphics/dri/Makefile.

The error occurs after graphics/drm is built as a dependency for graphics/dri.

```
Error: shared library "drm" does not exist.
```

This problem has been posted on the mailing lists. Even though the build error occurs with a common port, be aware that it is occurring only for me, on my machine, and on a Tier 2 architecture.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2012)

I suggest creating a PR, if it doesn't exist already.

http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------

